
How do I deal with a NNPP Tech Lead? - rgoodfellow
Several months ago I began working on a project.  I really like the company.  The pay is good, the hours are easy, the benefits are fantastic.  Since day one I&#x27;ve been working on upgrading the framework we&#x27;re producing.  I&#x27;ve worked on hacked together stuff before and can accept that anti-patterns slip in.  But I&#x27;ve finally had to accept that my tech lead is a net negative producing programmer.<p>Is there anything I can do other than find a new job?
======
franzjoy
First, code written in a rush, caused by tight deadlines will push nearly
everyone to write sloppy code. That doesn't make someone a nnpp. Even the best
hackers will create substandard work under heavy pressure.

What you can do is start writing tests. Cover the pasta you're working on and
use common coding standards. With some examples at your hand on how to improve
things, meetup with your lead and explain him your sorrows without criticizing
him. Tell him what makes it hard for you and others to work with the code.
He'll also have valuable ideas for improvements.

Real nnpps are less common than you might think.

